# Stick figure



## vincix

Cum se poate traduce „stick figure”?
În contextul care mă interesează, este vorba despre niște „stick figure” desenate pe planul unei case - omuleți care stau pe lângă piscina casei.
Aveți vreo idee?

Mersi.


----------



## farscape

Siluetă din bastonașe?

f.


----------



## vincix

Mi se pare un pic cam descriptiv pentru o traducere. Dar acum mă gândesc că pur și simplu „siluete” ar putea fi destul de bun, iar contextul să rezolve restul  Mulțumesc pentru sugestie!


----------



## irinet

Eu le-aș spune pur și simplu 'omuleți'  fiindca ne referim la o schiță,  sau cum a zis și farscape 'siluete desenate'.


----------



## vincix

Și eu cred, până la urmă, că pur și simplu „omuleți” nu e o idee deloc rea, dat fiind contextul.


----------

